# snow!



## usaf11 (Nov 23, 2009)

Went out this morning south of minot and didnt see a thing. The birds are laying up hard. Anybody have any luck? I hit some thick cattails as well and nothing. Saw one fly across the street into posted land but thats it.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

My brother and I did well on Friday. 








We got a few yesterday, they were sitting pretty tight around here as well. Took today off.


----------



## usaf11 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice birds wish i could find them haha. I pushed with my lab for alittle while and nothing. Seen alot of tracks but nothing else then that. they are just laying to hard and not wanting to move.


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice picture. Good to see someone is getting birds. We hunted hard and saw quite alot of birds, but they were wild as could be. My bunch managed to get a few but the birds didn't hold at all . Most flushed at least 100 yards ahead of us, even in the cattails. Not one rooster we got held at all!


----------



## usaf11 (Nov 23, 2009)

TLR at least they flushed for you haha the only thing that flushed for me was those little birds. i went through some really thick cat tails and nothing. i am going to change my game plan next weekend. hopefully that will help.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the photo compliment. They were holding very tight in some places. I kept switching covers until we got into some. I know they were very flighty in my pasture. The ones that held were very tight. My brother thought he found a dead one and when he reached down and grabbed some tail feathers sticking out from under a tuft of grass covered in snow, it blew out of there. Funny part was the look on my brothers face while standing there with a couple of feathers in his hand.


----------



## CHERRY CREEK CHUB (Apr 7, 2008)

nice pic:i see you are hunting with a griffon ? Hane not seen many and would like to know how you like them


----------

